

A Chat with Fred Wilson [video] - spencerfry
http://howardlindzon.com/?p=4157

======
russell
An interesting tidbit that I picked up: one-third of VC investments succeed
beyond their expectations, one-third do OK (zombies from the VC's
perspective), and, one-third fail. I had thought, from what I had previously
read, that 10% were very successful, and 50% failed.

~~~
pg
Top tier VCs like Fred get to invest in the cream of the crop, so the numbers
are different for him.

------
ramidarigaz
That was fairly boring. A few interesting tidbits, but I couldn't make it
through the entire thing.

